# Tower Defence Clone



## grinseengel (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Community,

ich melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zurück. Eine lange Zeit hatte  ich keine Lust an einem Spieleprojekt zu arbeiten. Mein letztes Projekt  war bezüglich des Umfangs und er Machbarkeit bezogen auf meine Person  etwas überdimensioniert gewesen.

Allerdings lässt mich der Drang etwas in dieser Richtung zu erstellen nicht los. 

Daher startete ich seit ein paar Tagen mit einem neuen Projekt. Diesmal  soll es etwas sein was ich auch fertig bekommen möchte. In diesem  Zusammenhang habe ich mir einen Klassiker ausgesucht.

Ich erstelle einen Tower-Defense Clone. Einen Arbeitstitel habe ich noch  nicht. Daher erhält es von mir vorerst die Bezeichnung „Tower“.
Die erste Location habe ich bereits fertig. Jetzt geht es um die Spielbalance der Anzahl der Wellen, Gegner, Waffen etc.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom ersten Level.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2020)

Das ist aber noch arg Alphastatus. Und wieso steht da ein schwarzes, beleuchtetes Schachbrett im Wald, über das dann Gegner anrollen? Sollte man da nicht eher eine kühle, metallische Umgebung haben? Frage nur weil das Design nicht zusammenpasst^^


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2020)

Das Genre heißt "Tower Defen*s*e".

Das mit den unterschiedlichen "Themes" ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen:
a) Wald.
b) Hightech-glühende schwebende (?) Kacheln.

Die Türme sehen ganz nett aus, auch wenn die Funktion nicht intuitiv erkennbar ist.
(Ist sie das denn bei anderen TD Spielen ... oder bin ich das da nur gewohnt, weil ich zB die von _Defense Grid _schon länger in Aktion gesehen habe ...?)

Die Türme und das Spielfeld passen jedenfalls vom Stil her zusammen ... aber der Wald? Und was wollen die Gegner überhaupt? zu sehen ist noch kein Ziel für die auf der Map. (Kommt aber bestimmt noch)

Auch, wenn das jetzt fast nur Kritikpunkte waren: Das sollte konstruktive Kritik sein.


----------



## grinseengel (3. Dezember 2020)

> Das ist aber noch arg Alphastatus. Und wieso steht da ein schwarzes, beleuchtetes Schachbrett im Wald, über das dann Gegner anrollen? Sollte man da nicht eher eine kühle, metallische Umgebung haben? Frage nur weil das Design nicht zusammenpasst^^



Ja das Projekt befindet sich noch sehr am Anfang. Das Setting wird sich auch noch ändern. Ich werde es etwas sci-fi mäßiger gestalten. Viel herausfordernder ist das Gamebalancing. Wenn ich meine erste Welle fertig habe werde ich eine Demo posten.


----------



## grinseengel (3. Dezember 2020)

> Das Genre heißt "Tower Defen*s*e".



Sorry, da habe ich mich wohl vertan (peinlich).



> Das mit den unterschiedlichen "Themes" ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen:
> a) Wald.
> b) Hightech-glühende schwebende (?) Kacheln.



Ja das Setting ändere ich noch. Werde ich sci-fi mäßiger gestalten.



> Die Türme sehen ganz nett aus, auch wenn die Funktion nicht intuitiv erkennbar ist.
> (Ist sie das denn bei anderen TD Spielen ... oder bin ich das da nur gewohnt, weil ich zB die von _Defense Grid _schon länger in Aktion gesehen habe ...?)
> 
> Die Türme und das Spielfeld passen jedenfalls vom Stil her zusammen ...  aber der Wald? Und was wollen die Gegner überhaupt? zu sehen ist noch  kein Ziel für die auf der Map. (Kommt aber bestimmt noch)



Ich werde ein kleines Video posten, dann kann man das schon mal in Aktion sehen. Im Moment macht mir das Gamebalancing viel Kopfzerbrechen. Das habe ich erhlicherweise ziemlich unterschätzt.



> Auch, wenn das jetzt fast nur Kritikpunkte waren: Das sollte konstruktive Kritik sein.



Ich finde konstruktive Kritik immer gut. Daher vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die zukünftig weiter bekommen würde.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2020)

Erstmal viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. Und wenn man nur dabei lernt sind solche Projekte super! 
Tower Defense ist halt schwierig, weil es zu dem Prinzip schon so dermaßen viele Umsetzungen gibt (siehe Candy Crush und Millionen Klone). Aber vielleicht fällt dir ja noch etwas ein, um deinem Projekt einen individuellen Twist zu geben.

Aktuell ist es halt wirklich noch vor, vor Alpha und nicht viel mehr als ein Mod vom Tower Defense Toolkit für Unity. Identische Assets, UI, vorgebaute Spielmechanik, anderer Hintergrund. 

Ok, daraus ein funktionierendes Level zu machen, um sich darin zurecht zu finden, ist ein erster Schritt. (edit: sehe gerade, die Map ist noch dieselbe der Vorlage? -> mit Umbauten rumprobieren zweiter Schritt).
Die wirkliche Arbeit ist halt dann dem Ganzen eine eigene Note zu geben. Und, siehe oben, ganz besonders sich eine interessante Erweiterung des Prinzips zu überlegen. Das Spiel sollte IMHO erstmal deutlich anders und persönlicher vom reinen Template werden. Balancing dürfte sich über die gesamte Entwicklung ziehen, wird aber erst gegen Ende dann wirklich entscheidend.

So oder so, super um damit zu lernen und zu wachsen.
Und auch wenn es "nur" ein weiteres Tower Defense ist, haste da noch eine Menge Arbeit vor dir. Eigene Assets, Maps, User Interface, Sound Design, Idee, Technik...

Zum Glück ist Lockdown (light), da hat man genug Zeit sich reinzufuchsen!


----------



## grinseengel (4. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Rückmeldung und deine Anregungen. Bezüglich der eigenen Note habe ich mich heute mal rangemacht und mir was eigenes überlegt. 

ich habe mir zu meinem Projekt jetzt einen Namen und eine grobe Story ausgedacht. Der Titel des Projekts lautet „Annihilation from space“.

Die grobe Story:
Ein großes Mutter-Raumschiff (natürlich feindlich gesinnt) besucht die Erde und will eine Stadt nach der anderen vernichten. Deine Aufgabe ist es, dies zu verhindern. Mit geschicktem Platzieren der Abwehrtürme sollte dir das gelingen. Keine sehr originelle Story, sollte aber passen.
In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich meinen anfänglichen Testlevel umgebaut in ein passendes Szenarium. Ein paar Bilder habe ich beigelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Film vom aktuellen Setting eingestellt. Zu sehen ist das Mutterschiff das die Gegner aus dem Laderaum absetzt. Das gesamte Gameplay wird folgendermaßen ablaufen:

1) Mutterschiff setzt Gegner aus
2) am Ende des Flug-Pfades steht eine kleine Stadt die beschützt werden muss (ist hier noch nicht zu sehen)
3) Bau von Abwehrtürmen
4) alle Gegnerwellen zerstören
5) neuer Level mit neuem Szenario und anderen Gegnertypen
6) ....
7) ....

Ist nicht sehr originell, sollte aber zum Gengre passen. Wenn ich den ersten Level fertig erstellt und ausbalanciert habe, stelle ich eine Demo ein. Das GUI werde ich danach erstellen wenn es um die allgemeine Spielsteuerung geht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfPIaP8WW5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (9. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mit der Erstellung des GUI begonnen. In Zukunft wird dann die Spielsteuerung, insbesondere Spiel beenden, funktionieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine neuen Version von meinem Projekt eingestellt. Ich nenne sie Version 0.1.0 sozusagen als erste richtige Vorabversion. Insgesamt wird es erstmal vier Level geben. Der erste Level steht jetzt in der Demo bereit. Ich bin mal gespannt wie ihr mit den Türmen und Ressourcen klar kommt. Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Download (341mb): http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/nfs_v_0.1.0.rar


----------



## grinseengel (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe die Rückmeldungen die ich erhalten habe jetzt eingearbeitet. Und eine neue Demo eingestellt.

Updates: Version 0.1.1

- Startbildschirm angepasst
- GUI Buttons einheitlich
- Vegetation mit Bewegung
- Stadt etwas ausgebaut

Download Version 0.1.1 (385 mb/RAR): http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/nfs_v_0.1.1.rar

Download Version 0.1.1 (404 mb/Zip): http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/nfs_v_0.1.1.zip

*Teaser:*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80T1s7Kj4KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2020)

1. Der Hover Effekt am Bildschirm ist genau andersrum als ich es erwartet hätte. Besser wäre: heller werden beim Hovern.

2. Sobald Sound zu höreni ist,  sollte auch ein Lautstärke Regler verfügbar sein. Bei meinem Setup regle ich die meisten Spiele auf 30-40% runter

3. Übersetzung - welche Sprache darf's denn sein?
"Annihilation...", "Jaw Town", aber "Spiel beenden", "Spielstart

4. der Text um die Mapbeschreibung könnte ein wenig Platz besonders am oberen Rand gebrauchen.

5. Eine (fast) gerade Linie ist das langweiligste, was man beim Tower Defense Genre machen kann.

6. Ich seh den Wald ... die Bauplätze vor lauter Bäumen kaum.

7. Pause Phasen, in denen man in Ruhe planen + bauen kann, wären ganz nett.

8. Die Kamerasteuerung ist mindestens gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## grinseengel (16. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Rückmeldung zu meiner ersten Demo. Ich freue mich immer über Feedback was mir hilft besser zu werden. Da ich bisher mit meinen Projekten in der Vergangenheit nicht sehr weit gekommen bin, fehlt mir noch eine Menge Erfahrung diesbezüglich.

Jetzt habe ich eine To-Do-Liste erhalten mit der ich eine Menge Hausaufgaben aufbekommem habe. 

Dann mache ich mich mal ran und hoffe demnächst eine geänderte Version vorstellen zu können.

Das größte Problem sehe für mich noch in der Pfadgestaltung der Gegner. Eine Linie ist schon recht langweilig. war für den Anfng aber erstmal schön einfach Habt ihr evtl. eine Idee was ich aktuelle hier ändern könnte?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2020)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe für mich noch in der Pfadgestaltung der Gegner. Eine Linie ist schon recht langweilig. war für den Anfng aber erstmal schön einfach Habt ihr evtl. eine Idee was ich aktuelle hier ändern könnte?



Schau dir mal die Tower Defense Spiele von Ironhide Gamestudio an. Die heissen alle "Kindom Rush", z.b. Kingdom Rush Origins. Dort gibt es mehrere Pfade, welche die Gegner nehmen können, später nach einigen Wellen schlagen Monster z.b. plötzlich einen neuen Pfad in den Wald, mit dem man gar nicht rechnete, so dass man schnell reagieren und umdenken muss.


----------



## Free23 (16. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Tower Defense Spiele von Ironhide Gamestudio an. Die heissen alle "Kindom Rush", z.b. Kingdom Rush Origins. Dort gibt es mehrere Pfade, welche die Gegner nehmen können, später nach einigen Wellen schlagen Monster z.b. plötzlich einen neuen Pfad in den Wald, mit dem man gar nicht rechnete, so dass man schnell reagieren und umdenken muss.


Da möchte ich gerne meinen Senf dazugeben:
Ich selbst stehe auf die TD-Spiele, in denen ich nur eine "Straße" habe, an der ich die Türme aufstelle. Das mag augenscheinlich langweiliger sein, aber es ist für mich spannender, die Aufstellung der Türme so zu planen, dass sie später eben auch mit riesigen Wellen, Bosswellen, oder Flugwellen zurechtkommen.
Auch interessant (für mich) sind TDs in denen das Gebiet, welches die Wellen durchqueren, bebaubar ist. D.h. ich baue mit meinen Türmen den Weg, den die Wellen gehen müssen!


----------



## grinseengel (16. Dezember 2020)

> Das mag augenscheinlich langweiliger sein, aber es ist für mich spannender, die Aufstellung der Türme so zu planen, dass sie später eben auch mit riesigen Wellen, Bosswellen, oder Flugwellen zurechtkommen.



Das war für den ersten level auch mein Ansatz. Vorgesehen ist auch ein Update der Türme. Der Spieler hat auch selber bestimmte Skills die er neben den Türmen einsetzen kann (zerstören, verlangsamen, reparieren von Türmen). Die Gegner spawnen bei Zerstörung dann teilweise in neue Gegner und andere Gegner erwiedern das Feuer.

Für die nächsten Level habe ich mir dann schon einen neuen Pfad ausgedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2020)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe für mich noch in der Pfadgestaltung der Gegner. Eine Linie ist schon recht langweilig. war für den Anfang aber erstmal schön einfach Habt ihr evtl. eine Idee was ich aktuelle hier ändern könnte?



Ich hätte in einem TD Game gerne die Möglichkeit, die Gegner mehrfach an dem selben Turm vorbeilaufen lassen zu können. Sei es nun mit einem festen Weg oder mit in den Weg gestellten Türmen, der die Gegner auf einen S-förmigen Weg zwingt.

Im Klassenprimus _Defense Grid_ gibt es zB solche Maps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(oben rechts über dem Ausschnitt ist das Ziel der Gegner)

Da ist erst mal gar nicht klar, wo die Gegner optimal lang laufen  und man muß sich erstmal Gedanken machen, a) wie das Endergebnis aussehen soll und b) in welcher Reihenfolge man am besten die bisherigen Wege abschneidet.

Bei dieser Map war iirc dieser Weg der optimale:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Beispiel braucht allerdings eine ausgefeilte Pfadfindungsroutine. Denn sobald ich ein Hindernis in den Weg stelle, muß der Gegner ja seinen Weg ändern und ggfalls bis ans andere Ende der Map laufen. Spontan wüßte ich jetzt nicht mal im Ansatz, wie da die Funktion _ermittleKürzestenWeg();_ überhaupt aussehen sollte ...


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2020)

Grid Defense war mein erster Zugang zu TD-Games und ich habs geliebt.
Danach gabs eigentlich nix besseres mehr für mich.

Hab dann mal noch keuz "Orc must die" gespielt, was das ganze Konzept auf eine andere Ebene bringt.
Und Sanctum 2 machte mir auch recht viel Spass.


----------



## grinseengel (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Worrel,



> Ich hätte in einem TD Game gerne die Möglichkeit, die Gegner mehrfach an dem selben Turm vorbeilaufen lassen zu können. Sei es nun mit einem festen Weg oder mit in den Weg gestellten Türmen, der die Gegner auf einen S-förmigen Weg zwingt.



Ich werde das im aktuellen Level nicht so verwenden. Aber ich habe diesbezüglich mal eine kleine Demo-Szene als Video eingestellt. Das würde deinem Ansatz denke ich entsprechen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPBaCCM4GKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2020)

schon besser. Daraus würde ich spontan so was hier bauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (21. Dezember 2020)

Ok,  somit kann man den Weg der Angreifer entsprechend seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Das werde ich in meinem nächsten Level bestimmt mal versuchen sinnvoll einzubauen.


----------



## grinseengel (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

heute ist meine Version 0.2.0 fertiggeworden. Jedenfalls mit den To-Do's die ich mir vorgenommen hatte. Zum Update gegenüber der Version 0.1.1 gehören folgende Dinge.

1) anstelle der Hügen auf denen die Türme gebaut werden, habe ich jetzt Bunkeranlagen mit den entsprechenden Baupunkten ins Level gebracht.
2) Die Vegetation ist etwas unaufdringlicher. In der Vorversion konnte man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.........
3) Den optischen Pfad der Gegener habe ich ausgeschaltet. In diesem Level ist es ja klar wie sie sich bewegen.
4) Den Bug mit dem Erscheinen eines weiteren Kanonenturms habe ich gelöst. Der Kanonenturm steht erst ab der 2. Welle zur Verfügung.
5) Am Anfang gibt es 100$ Startkapital. Damit kann man vom Start her bereits einige Türme bauen.
6) Ich habe einen Kleinen "Boss-Gegner" ins Spiel gebracht. Der wird zweimal in der gesamten Gegnerwelle erscheinen und zieht, wenn er nicht abgeschossen wird, zwei Leben ab.
7) Das GUI habe ich komplett anders gestaltet. Es gibt such eine Missionsbeschreibung vor Levelstart.
 Es besteht die Möglichkeit im GUI die Lautstärke zu ändern. Die anderen Parameter kommen noch später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Version 0.2.0 könnt ihr euch hier downloaden (412mb): http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/nfs_v_0.2.0.zip


----------



## grinseengel (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich befasse mich gerade mit dem Upgrate der Türme. Als erstes ist der Kanonenturm dran. Es wird drei Versionen geben. Einen Grundturm mit zwei Ausbaustufen. Mit jeder Ausbaustufe steht ein weiteres Geschütz zur Verfügung. Somit verursacht der Turm dann auch einen entsprechend höheren Schaden bei den Gegnern. Desweiteren kann auch jeder Turm verkauft werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpf0KosVbeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (28. Dezember 2020)

Heute ist das Update der Türme abgeschlossen. Vier Türme stehen zur Verfügung.

1) MG-Turm
2) Laser-Turm
3) Kanonen-Turm
4) AOE-Turm

Für alle Türme stehen zwei Ausbauvarianten zur Verfügung. Die Türme können im Spiel ausgebaut oder verkauft werden. Der AOE-Turm kann zusätzlich in einen MG-Turm, Kanonenturm oder Laserturm umgewandelt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mein Upgrate und Skill-Menü fertig konzipiert. Es ist im Moment noch auf dem Reißbrett. Die Skills müssen jetzt noch erstellt werden und in ein Ingame-Panel überführt werden. Hier schon mal ein erster Eindruck:

Es kommen noch Skills für den Ausbau der Türme hinzu (z.B. 25% mehr Schaden durch Laser etc.).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (5. Januar 2021)

Heute habe ich mich etwas mit der Ausgestaltung der Effekte und der Sounds befasst. Im folgenden Video ist z.B. der DOT-Turm mit seinem Effekt im Einsatz zu sehen.

Desweiteren habe ich alle Rückmeldungen die ich zum Projekt erhalten habe eingearbeitet. In den nächsten Tagen stelle ich eine neue kleine Demo vom ersten Szenarium zum Downloaf ein.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8OtnjTjYOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (7. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

heute ist die Version 0.3.0 fertiggeworden. Die Spieloptionen im GUI funktionieren noch nicht. Nur die Lautstärke ist regelbar. Die anderen Funktionen kommen später. Das erste Szenarium ist vom optischen Leveldesign fertig. In dieser Demo gibt es 15 Gegnerwellen die es abzuwehren gilt. In erster Linie insteressiert mich wie die Gamebalance in dieser Demo bei euch ankommt. Ich denke da gibt es bestimmt noch einen Spielraum.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr die Demo mal anpielt.

Die aktuelle Version vom 07.01.2021 könnt ihr euch hier downloaden: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_v_0.3.0.zip

Hier das fertige Upgrate-Menü:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (9. Januar 2021)

Nachdem das erste Szenarium weitestgehend fertiggestellt ist geht es heute an die zweite Spielwelt. Diesmal wird es nicht darum gehen Türme zu bauen. Vielmehr sind die Türme bereits fertig aufgebaut.

Der Spieler muss jetzt die Gegnerwellen geschickt durch die Turmplattformen leiten damit sie den größtmöglichen Schaden erhalten und so zerstört werden. Hier ein paar Bilder vom neuen Level.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade beim Testen meines zweiten Szenariums. Es wird darum gehen die Gegnerwellen durch die Gänge zu leiten und dabei für den größtmöglichen Schaden zu sorgen. Im Video könnt ich euch das in Aktion mal ansehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4G4TuRmbCzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und euch ein Video vom Gameplay meines zweiten Szenariums zeigen. Ich habe die erste Gegnerwelle durchgespielt und euch in diesem Zusammenhang meine Spielidee beschrieben.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4-qjMHGE5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Januar 2021)

Upgrades, nicht Upgrates  Schaut aber schon deutlich besser aus als noch am Anfang, man sieht den Fortschritt.


----------



## grinseengel (17. Januar 2021)

> Upgrades, nicht Upgrates Schaut aber schon deutlich besser aus als noch am Anfang, man sieht den Fortschritt.



Ups...ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## grinseengel (19. Januar 2021)

Heute habe ich die Gegner für mein drittes Szenarium fertig gestellt. Hier die Übersicht über die Strider-Klasse. Die Werte dienen nur der Orientierung. Wie sich das im Level tatsächlich verhält muss ich noch testen. Besondere Fähigkeiten wird es im dritten Szenarium bei den Gegnern nicht geben. Auch sind alle Gegner mit Laserkanonen ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (21. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mein drittes Szenarium fertiggestellt. Von drei Seiten erfolgt ein Angriff auf das im Zentrum stehende Kraftwerk. Der Spieler muss durch geschicktes Bauen der Abwehrtürme den größten Schaden verhindern. Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Level.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Level.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm.
Wieso fliegen(!) die Angreife nicht einfach woanders lang?
Was zwingt sie auf diese Bahn?


----------



## grinseengel (22. Januar 2021)

> hm.
> Wieso fliegen(!) die Angreife nicht einfach woanders lang?
> Was zwingt sie auf diese Bahn?



Das Kraftwerk steht in der Mitte vom Level, umgeben von drei Mutterschiffen. Diese schicken dann jeweils Gegner in Richtung des Kraftwerks. Sie fliegen um das Kraftwerk und dann wieder zurück zum Mutterschiff. Daher die vorgegebene Flugbahn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe eine neue Demo vom Projekt als Download eingestellt. Spielbar sind jetzt zwei von drei Szenarien.

Viele Rückmeldungen von euch habe ich im ersten Szenarium berücksichtig und dieses entsprechend erweitert oder abgeändert. Folgende Updates sind in ersten Level berücksichtigt.

1) zusätzlich zur Maussteuerung kann der Spieler jetzt mit den Tasten W,A,S und den Pfeiltasten durch die Level manövrieren.
2) Die Gamebalance habe ich nachgebessert. Man ist nicht über die 12. Welle hinausgekommen. Das sollte jetzt aber möglich sein.
3) Erweiterung von 15 auf 20 Gegnerwellen
4) Antialiasing aktiviert.

Download: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_0.4.0.zip

Download: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_0.4.0.rar


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

https://blog.chromium.org/2020/02/protecting-users-from-insecure.html
https://developers.google.com/searc...e?visit_id=637471154797029015-2884604868&rd=1


----------



## grinseengel (24. Januar 2021)

Das kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen.  Datei ist auf Vieren überprüft und dann erst hochgeladen worden. Außerdem lässt sich die Datei bei mir auch unter Google Chrome problemlos herunterladen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Datei konnte ich zumindest mal runterladen mit Edge.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Datei konnte ich zumindest mal runterladen mit Edge.


Sicher könnte ich ich die Datei runterladen, indem ich alle Sicherheitsbedenken in den Wind schieße, aber es geht hier ja auch irgendwann mal um den Release und da sollte man sich mit so einer Meldung nicht die potentielle Kundschaft vergraulen und daher der Sache auf den Grund gehen, *warum *diese Meldung auftaucht.


----------



## grinseengel (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

du hast ja Recht. So erhält man natürlich kein Vertrauen zur Datei.
ich habe jetzt Folgendes ausprobiert und getestet.

Vierencheck, Malware und Trojaner bzw. Würmer mit den unterschiedlichsten Tools:

1)	Kaspersky
2)	TotalAV
3)	AdAware

Testdownload auf 5 verschiedenen Rechnern mit:

1)	Edge
2)	Firefox
3)	Chrome

Bei allen Testdownloads erhalte ich keine Warnhinweise. Auch andere User haben die Datei runtergeladen ohne Rückmeldung. Ich habe nur Rückmeldungen zum Projekt erhalten.


----------



## grinseengel (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch ein kleines Video vom Gameplay des dritten Levels zeigen:

Aktuelle Demo: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_0.4.0.rar





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZz2EmMHREk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (27. Januar 2021)

Ich habe von meheren Usern eine Rückmeldung zum Gameplay erhalten. Viele wünschen sich eine Art Tutorial für das Spiel. Ich habe mich rangemacht und für die erste Mission eine kleine Levelbeschreibung entworfen. Ein richtiges Ingame Tutorial ist mir echt zu aufwändig und sollte bei einem Tower Defense auch nicht nötig sein.

Hier meine Idee: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFJ3U_wnXAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ins Spiel wird das dann so eingebunden. Ist noch vom Panel her ein Entwurf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Viele wünschen sich eine Art Tutorial für das Spiel. Ich habe mich rangemacht und für die erste Mission eine kleine Levelbeschreibung entworfen....
> 
> Ins Spiel wird das dann so eingebunden. Ist noch vom Panel her ein Entwurf.
> 
> ...



1. fände ich den "TalkingHead" an der Seite besser, weil man den dann auch für andere Sachen verwenden kann (Level Intro à la "Diese Kraftwerk muß beschützt werden" inkl Kamerafahrt auf entsprechendes Kraftwerk)

2. Ständiges Ein-Ausblenden nervt. Sinnvoller wäre eine "Pause" Animation" und eine "Talking" Animation und der Kopf bis zum letzten Satz durchgehend angezeigt.


----------



## grinseengel (29. Januar 2021)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis und deinen Eindruck. Ich habe das jetzt für meinen ersten Level als einen durchgängigen Talking-Head erstellt. Habe aber die Position beibehalten. Dann wirkt das viel ruhiger. Die Idee mit dem Kameraschwenk gefällt mir. Das werde ich , wie du bereits als Beispiel zum Kraftwerk beschrieben hast, auf jeden Fall mal mit einer parallel zur Beschreibung erfolgten Kamerafahrt ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme. Desweiteren habe ich mein Upgrade-Menü für den zweiten Level fertig. Es wird hier zusätzlich einen Bombenanfriff, Verlangsamung und Festhalten als Skills geben.

Aktuelle Demo: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_0.4.0.rar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine neue Demo-Version von meinem Projekt fertiggestellt. Es handelt sich um die Version 0.5.0. Folgende Erweiterungen, Rückmeldungen und Änderungen habe ich eingearbeitet:

Viele User vermissten ein kleines Tutorial, oder zumindest eine kleine Interfacebeschreibung. Die habe ich jetzt als zusätzliche Auswahl bei der Missionsbeschreibung eingebaut. Dem Spieler werden hier die einzelnen Buttons und deren Funktion beschrieben. Ich denke das sollte im Anblick eines Tower-Defense und dessen Gameplay ausreichend sein.

Zur Missionsbeschreibung habe ich ein kleines Begleitvideo erstellt. Dieses wird zeitgleich mit dem Talking Head abgespielt.

Die Gegnerwellen im zweiten Level habe ich nochmal überarbeitet. Es sind im Moment 10 Wellen. Es darf kein Gegner durchkommen, sonst ist das Spiel verloren. Daher habe ich im Forschungsbaum die Möglichkeit gegeben sich ein zusätzliches Leben mit einem Erfahrungspunkt kaufen zu können. Damit sollte dann eine falsche Strategie zumindest einmal oder zweimal ausgleichbar sein.

Download: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_0.5.0.rar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich alle drei Szenarien spielbar fertiggestellt. Daher gibt es jetzt auch eine neue Demo mit der Version 0.6.0. Ich denke das ich nicht mehr weit vom Release 1.0.0 entfernt bin. Es kann sich im Prinzip nur noch um die Gamebalance gehen. Weitere Level oder sonstige Erweiterungen sind nicht vorgesehen.

http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_v_0.6.0.rar

Hier nochmal die Übersicht:

Mission 1 mit 15 Gegnerwellen.

Mission 2 mit 10 Gegnerwellen.

Mission 3 mit 10 Gegnerwellen.

Anzahl der Gegnerwellen werde ich noch etwas erhöhen für meine Release-Version.
Über Rückmeldungen von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## grinseengel (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo Community,

heute habe ich mein Projekt fertiggestellt. Somit ist es jetzt die Release Version 1.0.0. Damit habe ich jetzt für mich drei Ziele erreicht.

1)	Fertigstellung eines eigenen Spielprojekts
2)	Einarbeitung in Unity
3)	Spaß und Motivation für ein weiteres Projekt

Über Rückmeldungen und Spielmaßnahmen würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank in diesem Zusammen an Worrel  für das Coaching.

Hier ist der Downloadlink zum fertigen Projekt: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/Tower/afs_1.0.0.rar

Hier ist mein neuer Teaser:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjHfJzJig5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> heute habe ich mein Projekt fertiggestellt. Somit ist es jetzt die Release Version 1.0.0. Damit habe ich jetzt für mich drei Ziele erreicht.
> 
> ...



öhm ... "Fertig" ist relativ ... 

Mal abgesehen von UI Fehlern (siehe Bilder):

- Was sind das für Upgrades, die überhaupt nicht zum Spielverlauf passen?

Zum Beispiel gibt es ein Dutzend Upgrades für die Reparatur fähigkeit - aber es gibt keinerlei Ressourcen Einkommen für selbige. dh: 2-3 x repariert und dann ist die Reparaturfähigkeit erstmal nutzlos. 

Dann bekomme ich $ für das erledigen von Gegnerwellen - die ich aber nicht ausgeben kann, weil ich noch keinen neuen Bauplatz gelootet habe.
dann werden mir dank des nicht-reparieren-könnens Türme plattgemacht - aber ich bekomme die Bauplätze dafür nicht zurück...

Und das, was man standardmäßig als Upgrades erwarten würde, kommt überhaupt nicht vor. (Höhere Reichweite der Türme, schnellere Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, mehr Dmg, mehr Rüstungs Reduzierung, stärkere Verlangsamung ...)
Auch fehlt mir sämtliche Interaktion MIT den Türmen. Ich stell die da hin, könnte die (bestenfalls) reparieren und ansonsten stehen die da halt.

In anderen TD Spielen kann man die Türme anklicken, um dann deren Status zu sehen (inkl. Ziel, Health Points, Schußgeschwindigkeit, Reichweite, Upgrade Rang) und sie einzeln upgraden.

- Der Blickwinkel (abgesehen von WASD kann man den nicht verändern?) ist recht unglücklich gewählt. (Level Waldstann)
Mitunter muß man umständlich genau zielen, um überhaupt einen Bauplatz zu treffen.
Man sieht eigentlich kaum, wie weit die Türme reichen, selbst, wenn es eingeblendet wird und kann daher überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso bei dem einen Turm dabei steht, daß er eine besonders große Reichweite haben soll, weil das alles gleich weit aussieht.

- Eine gerade Linie der angreifenden Gegner ist in einem TD Spiel wirklich das langweiligste, was man in den Level setzen kann.

- Die Schuß- und Angriffsgeräusche sind nicht klar ihrer Quelle zuzuordnen

- AOE heißt Area of Effect und wird eigentlich als Bezeichnung für einen FlächenANGRIFF verwendet. Ein Verlangsamungsfeld erwarte ich jedenfalls nicht unter der Bezeichnung.

+ Daß die Gegner auch mal stehen bleiben, um einen Turm platt zu machen, sieht man in einem TD Spiel selten. Allerdings wird das dadurch wieder zunichte gemacht, daß man da nix gegen tun kann ... 

- nur drei Level?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Free23 (7. Februar 2021)

Arbeitest du an dem Projekt noch weiter, Grinseengel?

Ich wollte es auch gern mal spielen, aber wenn ich bei Worrel lese, dass man seine Türme nicht upgraden kann, vergeht mir total die Lust 
Ein Endlosmodus wäre auch spannend!


----------



## grinseengel (7. Februar 2021)

> öhm ... "Fertig" ist relativ ...



Für mich war das jetzt so. Ich brauchte unbedingt Rückmeldungen zum Projekt. Man sieht ja nach einiger Zeit den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Daher vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen und konstruktiven Rückmeldungen.



> Mal abgesehen von UI Fehlern (siehe Bilder):



Die werde ich umgehend fixen.



> - Was sind das für Upgrades, die überhaupt nicht zum Spielverlauf passen?
> 
> Zum Beispiel gibt es ein Dutzend Upgrades für die Reparatur fähigkeit - aber es gibt keinerlei Ressourcen Einkommen für selbige. dh: 2-3 x repariert und dann ist die Reparaturfähigkeit erstmal nutzlos.



Die Reparaturfähigkeit benötigt Energie. Die steht dir am Anfang nur begrenzt zur Verfügung. Im Forschungsbaum kann du dann mit den Erfahrungspunkten die automatische Energieregeneration erforschen und diese ausbauen. Dann erhälst du je Sekunde 1 bis 3 Ressourcen. Somit kannst du dann weiter reparieren. Evtl. muss ich dann wohl etwas großzügiger mit den Erfahrungspunkten sein.



> Dann bekomme ich $ für das erledigen von Gegnerwellen - die ich aber nicht ausgeben kann, weil ich noch keinen neuen Bauplatz gelootet habe.
> dann werden mir dank des nicht-reparieren-könnens Türme plattgemacht - aber ich bekomme die Bauplätze dafür nicht zurück...



Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Meine Idee ging in die Richtung, das am Anfang nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Türmen gebaut werden kann. Nach weiteren Wellen erhöht sich dann die Anzahl dere bauplätze. Ich habe aber vergessen das der Bauplatz eines zerstörten Turms nicht wieder in die Gesamtanzahl übernommen wird. Werde ich auf jeden Fall ändern.



> Und das, was man standardmäßig als Upgrades erwarten würde, kommt überhaupt nicht vor. (Höhere Reichweite der Türme, schnellere Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, mehr Dmg, mehr Rüstungs Reduzierung, stärkere Verlangsamung ...)
> Auch fehlt mir sämtliche Interaktion MIT den Türmen. Ich stell die da hin, könnte die (bestenfalls) reparieren und ansonsten stehen die da halt.
> 
> In anderen TD Spielen kann man die Türme anklicken, um dann deren Status zu sehen (inkl. Ziel, Health Points, Schußgeschwindigkeit, Reichweite, Upgrade Rang) und sie einzeln upgraden.



Ein Ausbau der Türme in zwei weitere Stufen ist im ersten Szenarium schon möglich. Somit erhöht sich der verursachte Schaden und die Werte der Rüstung. Auf eine Erweiterung der Eigenschaften wie z.B. Schussgeschwindigkeit, Reichweite und Schaden habe ich im Szenarium 1 verzichtet. Es ist ja nur ein linearer Pfad. Im Szenarium 2 habe ich dafür Skills die die Eigenschaften ändern. Im Szenarium 3 hat der Spieler dann genau die Möglichkeiten die du oben genannt hast. Es kann die Schussgeschwindigkeit, die Reichweite und den Schaden beeinflussen. Meine Idee war es, für jedes Szenarium ein etwas anderes Gameplay zu erstellen. Es sollte etwas Abwechslung her.



> - Der Blickwinkel (abgesehen von WASD kann man den nicht verändern?) ist recht unglücklich gewählt. (Level Waldstann)
> Mitunter muß man umständlich genau zielen, um überhaupt einen Bauplatz zu treffen.
> Man sieht eigentlich kaum, wie weit die Türme reichen, selbst, wenn es eingeblendet wird und kann daher überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso bei dem einen Turm dabei steht, daß er eine besonders große Reichweite haben soll, weil das alles gleich weit aussieht.
> 
> - Eine gerade Linie der angreifenden Gegner ist in einem TD Spiel wirklich das langweiligste, was man in den Level setzen kann.



Das hattest du mir ja bereits ganz am Anfang schon mitgeteilt. Ich habe das aber für das erste Szenarium so gelassen. Andere Tester hatten mir das so nicht zurückgemeldet und fanden es für den Einstieg eher hilfreich.
Da der Pfad ja geradlinig ist, macht es jetzt wenig Sinn bezüglich der Reichweite der Türme zu unterscheiden. Die Beschreibung werde ich abändern.
Bezüglich der Rotation hatte ich auch schon mal eine Version. Diesbezüglich wurde mir das eher nachteilig zurückgemeldet.



> - Die Schuß- und Angriffsgeräusche sind nicht klar ihrer Quelle zuzuordnen



Liegt das an der Gleichartigkeit der Geräusche?



> + Daß die Gegner auch mal stehen bleiben, um einen Turm platt zu machen, sieht man in einem TD Spiel selten. Allerdings wird das dadurch wieder zunichte gemacht, daß man da nix gegen tun kann ...



Ich denke das ist unter dem Zusammenhang der durch Upgades möglichen Ressourcenregeneration dann i.O.



> - nur drei Level?



Ja, das war für mich von Anfang an so geplant. Ich habe versucht für jedes Szenarium, wie oben bereits beschrieben, ein etwas anderes Gameplay zu erreichen. Ich wollte nicht unbedingt etwas komplett nachbauen. Daher habe ich versucht unterschiedliche Dinge wie Ausbau, Eigenschaftserweiterungen und Skills zusammen zu bringen.

Ich werde meine aktuelle Version diesbezüglich nochmal überarbeiten und dann angepasst einstellen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Ein Ausbau der Türme in zwei weitere Stufen ist im ersten Szenarium schon möglich. Somit erhöht sich der verursachte Schaden und die Werte der Rüstung.


Wo das denn? Ich hab das nicht gefunden.


----------



## grinseengel (7. Februar 2021)

> Wo das denn? Ich hab das nicht gefunden. .



Wenn du auf die Base der Türme klickst, dann kannst du den Turm jeweils ausbauen. Aber ich glaube das meinstest du jetzt nicht?

Habe den Fehler mit den Bauplätzen gefunden. Ich habe vergessen wenn geupdatete Türme zerstört werden diese in den Pool zu schicken. Werde ich in der Form abändern, das dem Spieler am Anfang mehr Bauplätze zur Verfügung stehen. Dann bleibt mehr raum für Updates.
Hallo,

ich habe einige Rückmeldungen zum Spiel erhalten die ich sofort berücksichtigt habe. Daher steht jetzt eine neue Version von meinem Spiel als Download zur Verfügung. Hier sind die vorgenommen Änderungen bzw. Erweiterungen:

Download: Annihilation from Space Version 1.0.0


Es gab Probleme mit der Anzahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Bauplätze. Zerstörte Türme haben ihren Bauplatz nicht in den Pool überführt. Somit konnte der Spieler ab einer bestimmten Stelle nicht mehr weiterspielen. Fehler ist behoben.
Für die Erforschung der Erweiterungen und Skills standen zu wenig Erfahrungspunkte zur Verfügung. Somit konnte zu wenig Forschung betrieben werden. Nach jeder Gegnerwelle erhält der Spieler jetzt einen weiteren Erfahrungspunkte.
Die einzelnen Türme werden jetzt mit ihren Eigenschaften beschrieben.
Wenn ein Turm zerstört wird erhält der Spieler eine Info. In der alten Version wurde dies nur mit einen Explosionsgeräusch angezeigt. Das geht im Spiel komplett unter.
Anpassung der GUI bezüglich Schreibfehler und Anzeigen die für das Spiel nicht benötigt werden.


----------



## grinseengel (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo Worrel,

ich habe auf meinem Server jetzt ein Zertifikat laufen. Kannst du bitte nochmal testen, ob der Download von meinem Projekt jetzt ohne Sicherheitswarnung funktioniert?

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Zybba (18. Februar 2021)

Finde cool, wie fleißig du hier an deinem kleinen Spiel werkelst.
Weiter so!


----------



## grinseengel (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich habe heute mein Tower-Defense Spielprojekt Annihilation from Space etwas überarbeitet und erweitert. Ich habe Feedback und in diesem Zusammenhang den Wunsch und die Anregung erhalten, meinem Projekt einen Endlosmodus zu spendieren. Da es heute den ganzen Tag regnet, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und einen solchen Modus eingebaut.

Der Spieler kann jetzt im Hauptmenü, neben den drei Gamestorys, einen Endlosmodus auswählen. Er erhält dann 500 Geldeinheiten und ist im Bau seiner Türme nicht begrenzt auf Bauplätze. Somit liegt es am Spieler wieviel er von Anfang an bauen möchte. Natürlich gibt es nach jeder Welle wieder etwas Geld.

Speichern kann der Spieler allerdings nicht. Er muss dann bis zum bitteren Ende durchhalten. Die Gegner werden stärker und dann sollte es ein natürliches Ende ….irgendwann… geben.

Download: AFS 1.0.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

